# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  Jetson ONE, personal electric aerial vehicle, Jetson AB, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Developer - Jetson AB

----------


## Airicist

Manned drone flight - personal electric flying "sports car" Jetson prototype

Jan 29, 2019




> This is our first milestone - on the way to personal electric flight available to everyone.
> Our proof of concept prototype made its first manned flight taking its pilot to the sky.
> It turned out to be a fantastic experience that everyone should be able to try. Being able to move through the air so effortlessly without vibrations or noise - it just felt so great.
> After months of careful planning, designing, programming and building we had this beautifully flying electric machine which was the first step leading to something even greater:
> Bringing the personal electric flight to everyone.
> 
> Jetson® One PAV(personal air vehicle) is powered by 8 powerful brushless electric motors and lithium batteries. It is capable of lifting a passenger up to 110kg weight. The flight time is 15 minutes.

----------


## Airicist

Jetson One - Official launch

Oct 21, 2021




> Meet the Jetson ONE. 
> Jetson ONE is an ultralight and extremely fun to fly recreational all-electric personal vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) aircraft. 
> Our mission is to make the skies available for everyone with our safe personal electric aerial vehicle.
> Are you ready to experience a completely new and exciting way of travel?

----------

